# Travelling to Austria



## backa64 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just need a bit help and advise , I'm going to travel to Austria from Calais , I'm confused with charges in various countries for using there roads. On the way . Is there one payment you can pay to cover every European country I'll pass through cheers Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No. They are all different. If you go through Belgium you should be able to do a good chunk on toll free motorway.

Not sure about Germany but you can always set your sat nav to avoid tolls.

In Austria you will either need a Vignette window sticker thing if your under 3500KG or you will need a GO Box if your over 3500KG. Or you could just keep off the motorways which isnt that easy apparently.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

no toll for mobil homes in Germany , only for commercial trucks of 12 tons AUW upwards


----------



## backa64 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheers , so it's only motorways you have to pay on then , is there a website you know of with the various charges ?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Austrian Toll road map below, I've driven in the west and not paid for vignette/gobox by avoiding the routes shown.


----------



## backa64 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheers , so it's only motorways you have to pay on then , is there a website you know of with the various charges ?


----------



## backa64 (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheers , I won't be touring Austria in motorhome I want to use it as a base in the high terroll region . I'm taking my motorbike to tour the alps , dolomites etc , didn't realise it would be so much hassle tho .


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

It is not a hassle to go to Austria we go every year and tour the Tyrol, around Salzburg, have done Vienna and go to Southern Austria on the Slovenia/Italy Border for 6 weeks every year. This latter area is wonderful for touring the different Mountain Passes with Motorbikes. If you go to my website www.joysofeuopeancaravanning.co.uk therer is a page on Tolls with a link address for all European Tolls.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

backa64 said:


> Cheers , I won't be touring Austria in motorhome I want to use it as a base in the high terroll region . I'm taking my motorbike to tour the alps , dolomites etc , didn't realise it would be so much hassle tho .


Hi,

Toured Austria a couple of years ago. Just avoid the motorways - easily done and much more rewarding for scenery etc...Most of the road network is toll free. There are some tourist roads and tunnels with tolls but these are pay at booth on entry. Motorways are for people in a hurry who just want to pass through on route elsewhere.

It is not a large country so just enjoy. We used a lovely site at Tassenbach in the Dolomites. From here you could cycle forever :lol: on cycle track. We actually did 18 miles downhill  then put our bikes on the train to come back. Station adjacent to the campsite


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here`s a link towards the french toll-road system ( colour-coded )

Jan

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/rlink/rlink.php?url=http://franceautoroutes.free.fr/reseau.php#PG

and here the appropiate toll calculator, I tried a routing from 
Calais to Strasbourg here :

http://www.autoroutes.fr/fr/itineraires.htm?itiFrom=calais&itiTo=strasbourg


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We always stick to the Autobahn's enroute as we tow an 8 metre caravan. We then tour about on the normal road s and moutain passes in Austria. All roads are excellent and very well kept. All the money from Tolls and Vignettes collected by ASFINAG goes in to new roads and upkeep of existing autobahn's.

The A10 Autobahn from Salzburg down to Villach is the most pictueresque I have ever been on the scenery is breathtaking. The Motorway Service stations are second to none. 5 star in other words. on this road and all Austrian Autobahn's.

The mountain passes in Karnten, Southern Austria are superb too. There is a small charge for cars and less for motorbikes. There are special facilities for motorbikes too. Some of the mountain passes are Maltatal, Nockalmstrasse, Goldeck and Villacherstrasse. Most of the passes open around the 1st May it really depends on the snow situation till October. There are many more passes to explore but too many to mention here.


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

This is the excellent website for checking on tolls in Europe and if you know your dates you can buy ahead on line, www.tolltickets.com


----------

